# Creepiest villager in the series



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

Who is the creepiest villager in the AC franchise?

My vote is for Kakkun. The mask, creepy eyes, and dirge playing in his house is just creepy to me.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm just gonna throw it out there....

Pietro....


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I'm just gonna throw it out there....
> 
> Pietro....



Pietro is creepy but looking at Kakkun gives me a different kind of creepy feeling.


----------



## Smug M (Jan 10, 2016)

Coco
 she just reminds me of the gamecube AC when i would lose my face, 
Plus shes like a living gyroid.
I love her! But shes creepy.


----------



## halfmoonie (Jan 10, 2016)

coco and ribbot ;n;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

I would say coco.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 11, 2016)

Coco, by far. I'm not sure how anyone manages to keep her in their town without getting a little freaked out every time they see her face.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Coco, by far. I'm not sure how anyone manages to keep her in their town without getting a little freaked out every time they see her face.



I used to as a young teen in 2002 in my Gamecube town. Only at night.


----------



## ollivia (Jan 11, 2016)

i would definitely agree with all of these. but if i had to rate them, id probably go kakkun being the creepiest, then coco, then pietro, mostly just because of some of the remarks he makes.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 11, 2016)

I must say that Coco is by far the most creepiest character in the series! She is my original villager in my main town and she's my favorite!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ed and prince.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Jambette.


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 11, 2016)

I wish people wouldn't hate Pietro, I think he's such a cutie :c I'm also surprised he's not in tier 4-5 by how many people think he's creepy and ugly and weird...

Anyway, I know I'm probably the only one but I find Stitches creepy due to his dead-looking X eyes--same goes for Cube and Peaches. And Cobb, he looks like a zombie and has a laboratory house.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Jambette.



Bahahaha! I love Jambette! Shes one of my favorite villagers! This gif made me love her even more!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Bahahaha! I love Jambette! Shes one of my favorite villagers! This gif made me love her even more!


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay I am going to marry Jambette! I love her even MORE!!!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 11, 2016)

Awww, what's wrong with Pietro? I know some people don't like human clowns, but he's adorable. Jambette is ugly, but she's not scary.

I've never liked Coco. She was in an old Wild World town and her empty, black eye sockets would creep me out.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 11, 2016)

Coco, even though I like her alot.


----------



## behonourable (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Jambette.



hahaha I'm with you on this one, Jambette is hideous. THOSE LIPS. She's in my town and just won't move out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

behonourable said:


> hahaha I'm with you on this one, Jambette is hideous. THOSE LIPS. She's in my town and just won't move out



She really bugs me.. thankfully I've only had her in my tents and then in HHD where I just put out the boxes she wanted and then left... cause I wasn't about to hang out.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 11, 2016)

Rasher o_o


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 11, 2016)

For me, it's probably Bangle. 
When my brother got Animal Crossing New Leaf, he would let me play it on his 3Ds. And somehow... whenever I was in a conversation with another villager... or fishing... or hunting for bugs... Bangle was almost ALWAYS in the corner of the screen. Sometimes only to the point where I could only see her face. Just. Staring. o-o;

Rodeo kinda bothered me too, with his red eyes. But he actually wasn't so bad.

Coco's pretty creepy too, but I always thought it was more of a cool creepy than anything. She always managed to startle me at night, though. ^^;


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

lol I love the Jambette love!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 11, 2016)

BlueSkies said:


> For me, it's probably Bangle.
> 
> Rodeo kinda bothered me too, with his red eyes. But he actually wasn't so bad.




I think Bangle is adorable <3 i got her HHD card and i adore her... she is the teacher in my school lol and keep in mind Kicks kinda has darkish red eyes and everyone finds him (idk about everyone but i do) pretty dang cute


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 11, 2016)

starlightsong said:


> I wish people wouldn't hate Pietro,



i kinda like pietro because hes RAINBOW


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2016)

Penny.


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 11, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i kinda like pietro because hes RAINBOW



I agree, that's what I think is awesome! He's, like, a little Italian rainbow clown sheep! xD A circus clown flirting with all the girls, can you imagine? It seems so silly, but he's so sweet


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

rodeo. can why we talk about why his eyes are red and that they turn white when hes surprised? better not mess with this guy. say yes when he asks to move.


----------



## gatorkin (Jan 12, 2016)

Aww, Kakkun seems is cute to me. Then again, I find weird things cute.
I'm gonna have to go with everyone's 2nd suggestion: Pietro. I just have a crippling fear of clowns, and seeing him pop up in my first ever ACNL town made me wanna leave the town entireLY.​


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Who is the creepiest villager in the AC franchise?
> 
> My vote is for Kakkun. The mask, creepy eyes, and dirge playing in his house is just creepy to me.



ive never heard of him before, so i googled him. 
HES SO CUTE OMG. 



tbh i think canberra is the ugliest / creepiest *** in this game. end her pls.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ArtsyDreamer said:


> Rasher o_o



you take that back.


----------



## Anine (Jan 12, 2016)

Beardo. Not sure why, but he just freaks me out haha

I love Pietro though so


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Cobb ew


----------



## fenris (Jan 12, 2016)

Roscoe freaks me out.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2016)

Nindori is 100% the scariest villager. Really glad he was only in one game


----------



## Crash (Jan 12, 2016)

i love coco, she was my first favorite villager in the game, but she is a bit scary.
also ruby??? a ton of people seem to love her but she's fcking creepy looking in my opinion. i have her in one of my towns and i'm still trying to get used to those big red eyes and the lack of expression on her face. the peppiness makes her cuter but...still. i wish she was smiling at least​


----------



## smileorange (Jan 13, 2016)

Zucker really, really creeped me out the first time I saw him, both because of the tentacles and because of him being a takoyaki! I like Tangy well enough, and I think it was the tentacles that set me off. But now I think he's really cute.

Harry isn't that creepy, but he planted his house right outside a place I was going to turn into a perfect cherry orchard, and he's sort of creepy when he just lurks there.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 13, 2016)

Cobb. Every time, when I see this creepy pig, I could freak out...


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 13, 2016)

Probably Coco. I used to be obsessed with her, now I just cringe every time I see her. 


Spoiler


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 14, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Jambette.



Y U Hating on Jambette. I like her (kinda)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2016)

I actually don't find Coco that creepy. I love the gyroid look. :0

If i had to pick, i'd go with Al the gorilla or Pierre the cat. I have no words for Al and Pierre looks like a far creepier clown than Pietro.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

I really dislike Rodney.. It might sound weird but he looks like a pedophile to me.. and to add to that, in HHD he has a movie studio request and in german his catchphrase is something like nomnom... which is even more creepy


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 15, 2016)

MalinkaLuna said:


> I really dislike Rodney.. It might sound weird but he looks like a pedophile to me


This ^^^


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

I guess maybe I'm not looking at Kakkun in the right way then.  When I look at him I just get creepy vibes and KK Dirge is his song.


----------



## Xylia (Jan 17, 2016)

boone


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 17, 2016)

Pironkon, Pierre, Nindori. Lots of creepy villagers in the first game!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't find any of the villagers creepy. I actually really like some of the ones people find creepy. Beardo, Cobb, Coco, Ribbot, and Pietro are all some of my favorite villagers and have been mentioned a few times in this thread. I like Peaches a bit, but I don't like the way her house looks. I'm kind of indifferent on Rodeo. 

If they were still around, I'd probably want Kakkun, Nindori, Pierre, and Sprocket in my towns.


----------



## Munna (Jan 18, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I guess maybe I'm not looking at Kakkun in the right way then.  When I look at him I just get creepy vibes and KK Dirge is his song.



I googled Kakkun & WOAH I never knew such a freaky looking villager exists. He looks like he will kidnap you and do experiments on you in a horror basement.
Like his name should be "the doctor" or something, said in an ominous way.

It's a horror frog! Ahhhhh!

But maybe I'm looking at this wrong. He might just be a sick frog that needs a medical mask 24/7 & weird closed eyes & grim colours....nah, there is no way I can convince myself that he is cute or innocent.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 18, 2016)

Munna said:


> I googled Kakkun & WOAH I never knew such a freaky looking villager exists. He looks like he will kidnap you and do experiments on you in a horror basement.
> Like his name should be "the doctor" or something, said in an ominous way.
> 
> It's a horror frog! Ahhhhh!
> ...



OH MY GOD. THANK YOU! You seem to be the only person seeing him from my point of view right now...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 18, 2016)

I just Google'd Kakkun because I'm not familiar with older villagers who aren't in New Leaf. He's a bit creepy, but I don't think he's the worst one out there. That's not to say I'd ever want him to show up in my games... LOL


----------



## behonourable (Jan 18, 2016)

I WANNA CHANGE MY VOTE

to all of the characters that are named after some kind of... meat associated with their animal. I.e. Pancetti, Rasher, Crackle. Just call the next pig character Bacon and get over it. Clearly someone in the design team has a weird sense of humour


----------



## Lady_Rae (Jan 24, 2016)

Chow is creepy.. with the pink face.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 24, 2016)

Coco, but I do see how people could think she looks "cute". I feel like she would probably be misunderstood and sad because everyone thinks she's creepy because she's a hollow gyroid, but actually there's a warm heart inside her...


----------



## Rainbowkisses33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Beardo, I can't stand him. He scares me. The idea of him being in my town is creepy. 

Chow and klaus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

uhh like all the monkeys and birds because they are ugly.

also most pigs except for like rasher and gala.. agnes is p cute as well.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> uhh like all the monkeys and birds because they are ugly.
> 
> also most pigs except for like rasher and gala.. agnes is p cute as well.



the only bird i like is Phoebe :I


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 26, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> the only bird i like is Phoebe :I



Phoebe is an ostrich.

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2016)

I think that Meow is probably the creepiest, but she got cut in the first game. Heres her picture...


----------



## Matramix (Jan 26, 2016)

Nindori because her eyes are soulless, Coco, and Rodeo


----------



## umeplum (Jan 26, 2016)

Barold ^^'


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 26, 2016)

COCO DEFINITELY COCO






he stares into your soooouuuuulllll


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Phoebe is an ostrich.
> 
> https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers



ik i call them "birds"

- - - Post Merge - - -



NursePhantump said:


> COCO DEFINITELY COCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cocoa is a girl o.o


----------

